# Folding scissors



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

Thinking about adding this to my first aid kit . My grandma gave them to me so I'm not familiar with the price but I wa wondering if any other preppers have any experience with these.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

WeekendSurvivalist said:


> View attachment 8002
> 
> View attachment 8003
> 
> ...


There are lots of brands and types of these on the market for all prices from the 5 for a dime to $10+ a pair.

I have had a few pairs in various sewing kits. The ones I had didn't hold up to hard use but if they are only for emergencies you should be fine.

Personally I'd get a nice pair of stainless steel embroidery scissors if they are for a compact kit or a nice set of first aid shears with a safety tip. Gingher are expensive but worth the money IMO.


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

Grimm said:


> There are lots of brands and types of these on the market for all prices from the 5 for a dime to $10+ a pair.
> 
> I have had a few pairs in various sewing kits. The ones I had didn't hold up to hard use but if they are only for emergencies you should be fine.
> 
> Personally I'd get a nice pair of stainless steel embroidery scissors if they are for a compact kit or a nice set of first aid shears with a safety tip. Gingher are expensive but worth the money IMO.


They don't seem like they would last long as you said but for an emergency it would be great to have . Once I get a more steady income I'll be able to get more quality equipment . Thanks for your input !

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

WeekendSurvivalist said:


> View attachment 8002
> 
> View attachment 8003
> 
> ...


Depends what sort of first aid you are talking about, cuts, bruises, and insect bites...might be ok, but I seem to remember from my youth that these scissors were fun to play with, looked night, but...sucked!

If you are cutting a pant leg or a heavy duty bandage those scissors wouldn't do much.

I would invest in a decent pair of surgical shears.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------

